# home made traps



## countryboy (May 14, 2008)

if any of yall could give me some tips, instructions, or any thing please post`em. i`ve tried hundreds of tines to make a home made traps and its never worked out for me. all i can make is just one kind of **** trap.

Thanks,
countryboy


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

This guy has a good type. There are all kinds of instructional videos and stuff, you just have to look.

Check some of his other videos, too..


----------



## trapperdale (Sep 16, 2008)

hey countryboy
what kind of trap are you wanting to make?
box traps for fox and bobcats?
then i could help.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

a snare would probably be the best homemade trap.


----------

